# Anyone brought their dogs with them?



## Fantom (May 22, 2015)

Hi, well myself and my husband arrive in Paphos on January 24th but our two dogs are coming over at a later date, I have had a couple of quotes from shipping companies but most haven't bothered getting back to me. Has anyone got any experience in having their pets flown over or any recommendations please? This is the only part of our move that really stresses me out


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Fantom said:


> Hi, well myself and my husband arrive in Paphos on January 24th but our two dogs are coming over at a later date, I have had a couple of quotes from shipping companies but most haven't bothered getting back to me. Has anyone got any experience in having their pets flown over or any recommendations please? This is the only part of our move that really stresses me out


If you look for Anne Parsons

https://www.facebook.com/anne.parsons.12

She help a lot of people very cheap.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I see from the 'useful website links' on the forum there is a section for animal relocation. I've not iused them but I guess this would be a good place to start.
Be sure to read up on keeping dogs in Cyprus. You need to ensure you know what to expect when you have a dog in Cyprus. I'd recommend you search through different forums and some facebook groups.

Good luck with the move

Garry


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> I see from the 'useful website links' on the forum there is a section for animal relocation. I've not iused them but I guess this would be a good place to start.
> Be sure to read up on keeping dogs in Cyprus. You need to ensure you know what to expect when you have a dog in Cyprus. I'd recommend you search through different forums and some facebook groups.
> 
> Good luck with the move
> ...


PBS is one of the most expensive ones. Go for a specialized one like Anne Parsons or easypets or similar.

It is not really that much different to have a dog here than everywhere else. The stories about poisoning and snakebites have grown to myths. The heat is the biggest enemy, especially for older dogs, but as long as they are provided with shadow and water it is no problem.


----------



## Fantom (May 22, 2015)

I have heard a lot of the stories regarding poison & snake bites &#55357;&#56897;

I have had a few quotes and the bigger companies do charge a lot more than some of the smaller ones, I've also now been told that one of my dogs may be on the banned list of dogs to fly as she's a bull terrier/Alsatian cross, and bull terriers are banned!


----------



## Fantom (May 22, 2015)

Just been reassured bull terriers are not on the banned list! Phewwww!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Poisoning is not so much a myth. Although I didn't refer to it in my reply it was what I was alluding to. One of my dogs picked up poison whilst out (and barely survived) and I know of many other cases. Snakebites are common also and this year has been a bad year for bites. I take my dogs out for long walks and also hiking so I guess they are more exposed than some dogs.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

GSmith said:


> Poisoning is not so much a myth. Although I didn't refer to it in my reply it was what I was alluding to. One of my dogs picked up poison whilst out (and barely survived) and I know of many other cases. Snakebites are common also and this year has been a bad year for bites. I take my dogs out for long walks and also hiking so I guess they are more exposed than some dogs.


We have run a dog boarding for two years and have never had a problem. We walk our own dog at least 15 km every day without a leash. We have trained him to not pick anything up and he don't. And he stay at least three meters from snakes without being trained.

If you can'7 trust your dog to not pick anything up, then muzzle it when he is out. 

Poisoning of dogs is at least 95% accidents. The farmers have all the right in the world to put out poison to kill vermin. The other 5% is done by crazy idiots. But these quite few cases are always written about in social media, often by someone that heard it from someone that heard it from someone that....

Snakebites is a fact, but not that many. The only dangerous snake, the bluntnose viper, is not that common, in fact it is red listed. All other snakes are harmless, but killed en mass, because people are afraid.

So it is really not that bad as it seems


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Fantom said:


> Hi, well myself and my husband arrive in Paphos on January 24th but our two dogs are coming over at a later date, I have had a couple of quotes from shipping companies but most haven't bothered getting back to me. Has anyone got any experience in having their pets flown over or any recommendations please? This is the only part of our move that really stresses me out


We utilsed a company called Petair UK to look after the transportation of our cat from UK to Cyprus in July of this year. I have nothing but praise for the company, they boarded her for 2 weeks prior to her travel date & kept us informed almost every day how she was getting on. There attention to detail and efficiency was impressive. The handling agent at Pafos airport could not have provided a better service, on meeting our cat, she was very relaxed, obviously pleased to see us and showe no sign of distress whatsoever. A profesional company who very much have the interests of your animal in mind, at a cost but worth every penny for the peace of mind they gave us throughout the experience.


----------



## kathugs83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, did you find a cost effective and reliable agent? I'm trying to book mine in for the 1st Feb this year however I was blown away by how much it costs, just mental! hoping someone has found a reliable company that isn't going to cost a bomb! Thanks x


----------



## mad1985 (Jan 1, 2016)

You can try the company called Global Paws. They got very good reviews.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

I flew my dogs over in December but started the preperation back in September. I have a cross English Bull Terrier/Staffordshire Bull Terrier and an American Bull Dog. When I phoned numerous agents they all told me I would need special cages for both dogs and not one quote came in under 4,000 pounds!
I phoned around all the airlines that flew from England and they all said I had to use an agent to transport the dogs. I did, however, find a friendly Customer Service Rep at Lufthansa; he told me that if the Staffie cross only had “Cross Breed” on his passport he would be allowed to fly as normal but the ABD wouldn’t, he then added that if I took the dogs to Germany then there would not be the same problems or restrictions that there was in the UK.
I got my UK vet to just put “Cross Breed” on the passport, I got a friend who lives in Frankfurt to tell me the dates he was in England, I arranged the flights around him, met him in London, drove to Frankfurt got the dogs crated after I’d walked them into the airport and then the problems started, although I had been assured three time by Lufthansa that ABD’s could fly in normal crates, check-in said they couldn’t, they were classed as “Fighting dogs” and needed special cages.
To cut a long story short I flew with one dog costing me 200 euro excess baggage, they asked me what breed he was and I explained he was a X breed, they asked if he had any Staffordshire in him and I told them the vet didn’t know and nor did I, that’s why he was allowed to fly. The ABD flys out at the end of this month from Germany in a specially made cage that complies with Lufthansa’s rules, because of the mix-up Lufthansa have agreed to fly the dog for 200 euros excess baggage,
In total it cost me less than a quarter of what UK agents quoted, worth it for me.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

kathugs83 said:


> Hi, did you find a cost effective and reliable agent? I'm trying to book mine in for the 1st Feb this year however I was blown away by how much it costs, just mental! hoping someone has found a reliable company that isn't going to cost a bomb! Thanks x



We flew with Monarch Airlines from Birmingham to Paphos in Oct 2014 with our dog, Bonnie, on the same flight. TFA Logistics are the Monarch agents for pet travel, so all we did was to check the Monarch website for availability of seats for us on the flight we wanted, then booked Bonnie as live cargo on that flight through TFA Logistics. Once they confirmed Bonnie would be on that flight, we booked our own seats with Monarch.

It was all very simple, but certainly not cheap:

One way seat only flights from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines in Oct 14 = £49.99 each.
1 x 20kg suitcase from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines = £22.99 each
1 x dog in pet carrier as cargo in hold (total weight around 13kg) with Monarch Airlines = £538

By the time you add the cost of the pet passport, an airline compliant kennel etc, the total cost would have been around £800.

For a much loved family member, though, it was worth it!


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

My wife and I completed our move to Cyprus on Wednesday and brought our dog over as excess baggage on Aegean, which was the only airline I could find that both allowed the dogs to travel as baggage without going through an intermediary agent and who charged a reasonable fee for doing so. My dog + crate weighed 36kg, so fell into the 25kg+ bracket (the most expensive), but still only cost £120. If your dog + crate is under 25kg, it only costs £60.


----------



## kathugs83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Had anyone used Animal couturier in West Sussex before? About to book my furbags in however just would like to see if anyone has any feedback about this company? Thanks


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

My wife just wrote a post about bringing our dog to Cyprus on her (very new) blog, so thought I'd link it here in case it's of use to anybody:

(moderated)

All the best,

Simon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Simon perhaps you could put a post with an account off your experience bringing your dog over. 
Sorry but links to blogs are not allowed except as your signature.


Veronica


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Oops! Sorry, Veronica. I guess I should have known that.#

Here's the post:

Bringing your pet to Cyprus

We heard the barking as soon as the plane’s engines turned off. On the one hand, after all the worry about how she would deal with the flight, it was a relief to look out the window and see Lunete’s – our dog’s – crate sitting, or rather shuffling, on one of the massive luggage trolley’s on the runway of Larnaca airport. On the other, it was deeply embarrassing, both because other people on the plane started picking up on the noise and wondering what was going on outside, and because of the two poor Cypriot baggage handlers looking gingerly at the crate that was rocking back and forth as, in her tantrum, Lunete barked her little head off as ferociously as she could.

Afterwards, though, we had to congratulate ourselves on having successfully managed to bring our dog from the UK to Cyprus. The first step was getting her Pet Passport sorted, which was actually very straight forward, and most vets in the UK are well informed about the procedures. And also making sure we complied with the specific accompanying documents requirements for Cyprus. (The Pet Travel Scheme, is available to all EU countries and many other listed countries – there is a handy list online.)

The main stumbling block was actually figuring out how to bring our dog from the UK to Cyprus without having to sell body parts on the blackmarket to book her on our flight, or to get a “pet-transport expert” to ship her over separately. The secret, it seems, is the airline – in this case, Aegean, which provides absolutely the easiest and cheapest way of bringing over your pet from Heathrow.

First off, most airlines won’t even let you book your dog in as excess baggage, and force you to hire a third-party shipper to deal with your dog’s transportation, which means one more – very expensive – bit of admin to deal with when you’ve already got the horror of shipping all your earthly possessions, lining up a place to stay, and planning a way of making sure you don’t starve once you get to Cyprus to think about. To give you an idea, the cheapest quote we found from a third party was around £900.

Second, those airlines which do let you check a dog in as baggage tend to charge an obscene amount to do so: one well-known “budget” airline quoted more than £1,200 for our 20kg dog. That was 3 times more than the cost of both of our own tickets to Cyprus on the same airline.

So, when we checked on the Aegean website and their pricing guide said it would cost £120 to check in a dog+crate weighing over 25kg (if you’ve got a smaller dog, it’s only £60!), initially, the disparity seemed ridiculous and possibly a mistake. But a quick phone call (don’t be put off by the level of English spoken by most Aegean customer service employees, or the fact that they seem either unaware or dismissive of the possibility of transporting dogs) confirmed that, yes, that’s all it would cost. And – even better – all we had to do was show up at check-in as usual where we could pay the baggage fee. Aegean got 2 new flight bookings very shortly afterwards.

A word on the practicalities of it: you don’t actually pay at the check-in desk. You pay at the ticket desk, which is on the front wall of Heathrow terminal 2. And there’s no point getting to the airport super early – as we did to try and get ahead – because the ticket office opens only at specific times, so make sure that you ask what the times are, and that your arrival coincides with those. But if the ticket office will be open, then do get to the airport early, as trying to maneuver one of those luggage trolleys from behind a massive dog crate is pretty difficult, so beating the queues is a good idea.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

SiAnDem, We are flying our Irish Setter to Larnaca in the near future, what we would be very interested in reading about is your experiences on arrival; where did you go to collect your dog, what paperwork had to be completed and any problems encountered at the Cyprus end.


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi JonandGaynor,

Good question! We stressed out loads about that, and tried emailing all the various import authorities at Larnaca with no clear response (their contact details are here, in case you need them: Embassy of the Republic of Cyprus in The Hague - Visiting/Working/Settling in Cyprus).

Don't be fooled also, by the details you might find which say that pets can only be collected between 8am and 11pm; if they're coming from the EU and you're travelling on the same flight as them, they will be treated as Special Baggage (εξαιρετικές αποσκευές), so look for the sign in the far right corner of the baggage reclaim area which says that, and you'll see some double doors, behind which is a massive lift. That's where your dog will come up, and the baggage attendant will just ask, in a slight panic, whose dog it is, and be extremely grateful if you go and help him/her get your crate out of the lift. And that's it; stick the crate on your trolley with your bags, and off you go.

Ours came up about 5 minutes after we'd gotten our bags, so there was no hassle or delay at all.

We did make the mistake of letting our dog out of the crate and walking her out on lead, which resulted in her doing a massive wee right in the middle of the Nothing to Declare place, but that aside, it was all really smooth.

Hope that helps,

Simon


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Simon, seems easy and straight forward.
J&G


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's nice to have some members from the East coast on here again.
Those of us who live on the West coast struggle to answer many of the questions people ask about the other side.
Perhaps some time in the future we should try to do a get together near Limassol so members from the two coasts can get to meet.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds great to me! Especially as I'll be moving to work at a school in Limassol from September, so it would be brilliant to meet some people from there.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr. Darren Fantom
Postby Paphiakos » 05 Feb 2016 10:07

IMPORTANT: Would Mr. Darren Fantom be so kind to call 99655581. The number he provided is not correct and he cannot be contacted. Thank you!
Paphiakos & CCP Animal Welfare
Tel/Τηλ: 26946461

Home - PAPHIAKOS & CCP ANIMAL WELFARE, CHARITY REG NO. 1529 V.A.T. NO. 90001118F
http://www.facebook.com/paphiakos
Reg. Charity No.1529

PAPHIAKOS FOUNDER IS THE 2009 WINNERS OF THE 'PAPHOS HEARTS OF GOLD' AWARD


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

GSmith said:


> Poisoning is not so much a myth. Although I didn't refer to it in my reply it was what I was alluding to. One of my dogs picked up poison whilst out (and barely survived) and I know of many other cases. Snakebites are common also and this year has been a bad year for bites. I take my dogs out for long walks and also hiking so I guess they are more exposed than some dogs.


Hi, I have 5 pedigree mini dachshunds and currently live in Israel. Will be buying a property in the Paphos region,rural and in the mountains most likely! I will be splitting my time between Cyprus and israel ( I am originally from Scotland) I have a few questions and any info appreciated!
My dogs are used to snakes and thankfully avoid them, but have had confrontations with Mongooses, porcupines and jackals thankfully without incident !
Ok questions,
Are the dogs allowed to run freely in rural areas when I walk them or do they need to be leashed?
Can the dogs run freely in forest areas walks or again do they need to be on a lead?
What's the laws about taking your dogs to rural beach/coastal areas ?
Any recommended vets in Paphos or expat vets??
Is good dogs food expensive say for a 10kg bag?
I will be in Pahos next week checking out property to buy in out laying rural areas, 
Thank you for any help or advice!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

We have run a dog boarding for two years and have never had a problem. We walk our own dog at least 15 km every day without a leash. We have trained him to not pick anything up and he don't. And he stay at least three meters from snakes without being trained.

If you can'7 trust your dog to not pick anything up, then muzzle it when he is out. 

Poisoning of dogs is at least 95% accidents. The farmers have all the right in the world to put out poison to kill vermin. The other 5% is done by crazy idiots. But these quite few cases are always written about in social media, often by someone that heard it from someone that heard it from someone that....

Snakebites is a fact, but not that many. The only dangerous snake, the bluntnose viper, is not that common, in fact it is red listed. All other snakes are harmless, but killed en mass, because people are afraid.

So it is really not that bad as it seems[/QUOTE]

Hey, I would be most interested in getting more info on your boarding kennels, I am buying a property in the paphos region, rural and probably in the mountains. I presently reside in Israel with my mum and daughter, (we are from Scotland !) but as my daughter leaves school this year and then does her stint in the Army I will be splitting my time between Cyprus and Israel and may not fly the dogs back and forth all the time (though el al are superb and regardless of how far you fly you pay 100dollars a dog ( again regardless of weight of dog and crate) and they have really good pet rooms on their flights so my dogs have always been taken great care of !) so some of the time I will need to board them
In Cyprus.. Would love your info! Thanks


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

WW,
I have two dogs an American Bulldog and a cross Staffie/English bull terrier, both run free as the wind in the fields around my house and they love it. We have seen Black Whip snakes and they can damage a dog with their “whip” but the dogs are instinctively wary of them and leave them alone when we surprise them, if they hear/feel you coming they’ll be gone like a shot.
More worrying are the caterpillar sacks you find in the forests, like small white bags dangling from the trees, the caterpillars inside fall to the ground and if your dog bites or touches one it can have a drastic effect. They have a toxic touch to them and it immediately kills the flesh of your dog in the area where it touched, normally the mouth or nose area, the only “cure” is the removal of the dead flesh. They are not nice things to come across....beware.


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you so much.. That info is invaluable re the caterpillar sacs! Yuk..my dogs do experience a huge deal of freedom here in Israel so good to know they can run the hills there aswell ! Jen


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Worldwanderer said:


> Hi, I have 5 pedigree mini dachshunds and currently live in Israel. Will be buying a property in the Paphos region,rural and in the mountains most likely! I will be splitting my time between Cyprus and israel ( I am originally from Scotland) I have a few questions and any info appreciated!
> My dogs are used to snakes and thankfully avoid them, but have had confrontations with Mongooses, porcupines and jackals thankfully without incident !
> Ok questions,
> Are the dogs allowed to run freely in rural areas when I walk them or do they need to be leashed?
> ...


Hi Worldwanderer,

I can't help with all your questions, especially as I live on the east coast, so things may be different for the Paphos region, but in terms of dog food, you can get very good quality stuff (same ingredients list as something like an Arden Grange or Royal Canin in the UK) if you go directly to the place which manufactures it. There are a lot of animal feed producers about, because of the popularity of small-holdings and domestic livestock, and many of these also make their own dog food.

I go to the Champion pet food factory, and get a 15kg bag for around 10 euros, and my dog, who was on Arden Grange, had no problems adapting and is looking as good as ever.

As for the beach, I don't know about the laws, but my dad who's kept dogs in Cyprus for the last 10 years takes his to the beach every day, and has never had a problem. I think as long as you're sensible and go to a beach that isn't full of people, and you have dogs who won't bother anyone, and you clean up after them, no-one will have an issue.

Hope that helps,

Simon


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Worldwanderer said:


> We have run a dog boarding for two years and have never had a problem. We walk our own dog at least 15 km every day without a leash. We have trained him to not pick anything up and he don't. And he stay at least three meters from snakes without being trained.
> 
> If you can'7 trust your dog to not pick anything up, then muzzle it when he is out.
> 
> ...


Hey, I would be most interested in getting more info on your boarding kennels, I am buying a property in the paphos region, rural and probably in the mountains. I presently reside in Israel with my mum and daughter, (we are from Scotland !) but as my daughter leaves school this year and then does her stint in the Army I will be splitting my time between Cyprus and Israel and may not fly the dogs back and forth all the time (though el al are superb and regardless of how far you fly you pay 100dollars a dog ( again regardless of weight of dog and crate) and they have really good pet rooms on their flights so my dogs have always been taken great care of !) so some of the time I will need to board them
In Cyprus.. Would love your info! Thanks[/QUOTE]

The boarding question is easy to answer. We closed down 1th of September after being fully booked almost since start. It was fun but also locked.

Your dogs will not have much to hunt here. The biggest game is hare and fox, but they are rare, the hunters has seen to that. Rest is mostly birds.

Anders


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

The boarding question is easy to answer. We closed down 1th of September after being fully booked almost since start. It was fun but also locked.

Your dogs will not have much to hunt here. The biggest game is hare and fox, but they are rare, the hunters has seen to that. Rest is mostly birds.

Anders[/QUOTE]

That's a shame, Anders - I was going to ask you about boarding my dog in the summer!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you so much Simon, Thats great and helpful advice! One has to be sure that the Dogs are happy with the move as well lol!


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Anders, Sorry you closed down you're boarding kennels!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The caterpillars are not a problem while in their nests on the trees. The problem is when they drop onto the ground. They form a nose to tail procession which is why they are called pine processionary caterpillars. They are only a problem for a very short period in the spring but you need to make sure your dogs do not go anywhere near them.

in the forests they spray the nests to try to control them but away from the forests no one seems to bother to do anything about them.


----------

